# Good half hour cigars



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a good half hour cigar to sneak in on the ride home from work. The wife says I'm spending to much time in the man cave. So I'm trying to cheat a little and for the the nights with little time to spare. Any suggestions.


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it ok to take an existing cigar and cut it in half, then smoke it?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Tatuaje Havana VI Red Verocu No. 5
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Petite 
Casa Magna Pikito


----------



## balto2280 (Sep 15, 2010)

baderjkbr said:


> I'm looking for a good half hour cigar to sneak in on the ride home from work. The wife says I'm spending to much time in the man cave. So I'm trying to cheat a little and for the the nights with little time to spare. Any suggestions.


I'm a fan of the CAO Mx2 daggers when i want something short and sweet ... if you're a maduro fan give it a try. Can have a tight draw but still enjoyable.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Raul said:


> Is it ok to take an existing cigar and cut it in half, then smoke it?


If you don't mind the wrapper unraveling on ya.:nono:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I am a fan of RP Juniors. They are available in the Vintages '90, '92, & '99 and Sungrown. All are very good!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

The only problem I have with the petite smokes is that you're usually in a situation where you feel like you need to smoke a bit faster, and because of the small size, it's much easier to get a build up of tar and have it start tasting bitter. You almost have to slow down more than you might smoking a lancero. But if you get a good stick and you take your time, they can be very good and still quick.


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Hoyo de monterrey petit robusto
montecristo petit edmundo 

these two are really great cigars and they last about 30-40 minutes


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

CAO LX2 Bam is a good quick one!


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Padron londres is a good quality quickie


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> If you don't mind the wrapper unraveling on ya.:nono:


I didn't think of that, good call and thank you.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

If you like Ashton Ager Maduros, the Ashton Esquire Maduros are a nice, quick substitute

Same goes for the Partagas Black Prontos


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

The Oliva Special G is my go-to cigar for a quick smoke.

I love them things

B


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I am a fan of RP Juniors. They are available in the Vintages '90, '92, & '99 and Sungrown. All are very good!


+1

Famous Smoke also has the RP Juniors in sumatra, maduro, and a few other wrappers. I have the maduro and they work great for a 25 min smoke.

If you watch the monster, these come up pretty often for around $30 for a box of 40.

Rocky Patel Juniors Sumatra Cigars - Natural Box of 40


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

Hemi short story nc by fuente
cohiba siglo I cc


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I'll check them out. I did try the cut a cigar in half thing. :biglaugh: I was desperate. Yes it did unwrapped some. That"s what caused me to ask this question.


----------



## constant tilt (Sep 4, 2007)

Another vote for the Tatuaje Havana VI Red Verocu No. 5! Smoked my first one of these last night after the UPS guy dropped them off. Probably won't hesitate buying a cab of these. Just need to smoke them slower.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Cohiba Black pequenos..one of my fav 30 minute smokes..review...Review-Breakaway500-11578 | Report | Cigar-Reviews

I also like the Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Minutos....(no review..yet) link to product..Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Minuto - Tin of 10 - CigarBid.com

The Cohiba is stronger.The R&J is very smooth. Both good 30 minute smokes..


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

X 2 on the Oliva special G.
Also like the Cao Brazilia & Italia shorts.
The RP seconds are good as well as the 5Vegas Miami & A shorts.
4 X 38 is a good 30 min smoke but some of these are larger.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 to RP Juniors from Famous. The maduros are better than the sumatras, IMO, but the sumatras aren't bad at all. Haven't tried the connecticuts yet...I'm guessing that they will probably be a bit mild for me, but I may give them a try anyway next time they show up on the monster.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Just smoked a Tat Verocu No. 5, rich, creamy, oily smoke...
Blast of pepper at the beginning, the smoke was spicy and
peppery as i inhaled the cigar (especially on the tip of my tongue)
but creamy and oily as I exhaled the smoke with no spice
or pepper on the finish. Flavors of leather, cedar and spice intertwined
the whole time. I believe it lasted right under 30 mins...

The tat petite cazadores reserva on the otherhand is one powerhouse
of little smoke, i got flavors of rich tobacco, pepper, and marshmallows!
I really started feeling the nicotine halfway through the stick!


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

useful list


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

For short (winter smokes to me) I like the Padron Corticos that come in a tin and Oliva Special Gs. The Padrons you have to be careful not to over smoke them, getting them to hot.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I really liked the 5 Vegas shorties that CI had, before they got rid of them. I unfortunately ran out of those a few months ago.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

My father le Bijou Petite Robusto
tatuaje cazadores petite reserva


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Punch - Petit punch. Simply fantastic.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Gran Habano 2002's. $2 each. Smoke it for half an hour then toss the rest. One of the best cheap smokes out there.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

NC's

Petite tatuje
Tatuaje Angeles
Padron 1964 Principie
LFD 452 Maduro
LFD Carajos
Padron Corticos
Perdomo Habano Corojo Petie Corona

CC's

Take your pick! Every brand offers a petite corona and they are all superb in their own way but I particularly enjoy:

Bolivar Corona Junior
RASCC
Party short
Punch Petite Punch


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Hard to beat the AF Hemingway Short Story.


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

Great list, but my new short smoke favorite is the J. Fuego Origen Originals. They come 5 in a soft pouch for $12.50. Excellent smoke!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

There are some cigars out there that get pretty harsh near the nub. I'd consider getting a robusto or such, then just not smoking the last bit, which is often worse on some cigars.


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Brinson said:


> There are some cigars out there that get pretty harsh near the nub. I'd consider getting a robusto or such, then just not smoking the last bit, which is often worse on some cigars.


Nothing a hot purge wouldnt fix.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Cohiba red dot or black pequenos last almost exactly 30 minutes (ill do a review sometime later this week as i have a few lyin around)

Mx2 daggers seemed promising but mine was so tight that it was unsmokable,

I find Onyx Reserve Impulse to be a really good quick cigar - takes about 20-25 minutes, so you wont be rushed to finish it in a 30 min drive

if you want lots of pepper the mini cao l'anniversaire maduro's are spicy little bastards but only last about 15-20 min.

ive heard awesome things about oliva special g's too

i have an lx2 bam i havent lit up yet, hope its better than the mx2 was XD


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Arturo Fuente Hemingway series short story is a good one for a half hour or so


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Just get whatever you like in a Rothschild. Might last a little longer than a half hour depending on the brand and how you smoke, but it works for me.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

bopmachine said:


> Nothing a hot purge wouldnt fix.


Ehh, sometimes, I feel like it doesn't help. Sure, it gets rid of the tar and such, but you still have a harsher smoke sometimes. I dunno what causes it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

-Short Story
-Oliva Special G (in Cammy or Maddy)
-RASS
-BBF
-LFD El Jocko
-5 Vegas Miami Petite Corona



K. Corleon said:


> *Just get whatever you like in a Rothschild.*


Been smoking the Fuente Rothchilds in both the Maduro & Natural & they are fantastic!!! They can be found for $20 a 5'er... Great flavor & great patio smoke as far as time goeas. :nod:


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> -Short Story
> -Oliva Special G (in Cammy or Maddy)
> -RASS
> -BBF
> ...


Agreed about the Fuente Rothchilds my friend, I too have been enjoying the Natural and Maduro and they have a common place in my humidor.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

my favorite short smoke is the Nestor Miranda special selection coffee break size in the rosado. the maduro is good as well. Then there is also the padron serie 1926 no. 35 maduro.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Gran Habano 2002's. $2 each. Smoke it for half an hour then toss the rest. One of the best cheap smokes out there.


A cheap robusto is a good idea...smoke what you want and pitch the rest.

I'm smoking my 3rd or 4th Gran Habano Vintage 2002 right now. These are really growing on me. I find them gorgeous - very pretty band, and the cedar sleeve with Vintage printed on it. Sounds silly, I know, but I'm a sucker for presentation. Slightly spicy, slightly sweet, medium-full. A very pleasant afternoon smoke! A great match with root beer.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

bfons303 said:


> The Oliva Special G is my go-to cigar for a quick smoke.
> 
> I love them things
> 
> B


I second the Oliva Special G.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Padron 1926 #35 Maddie


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

You smoke robusto only for 30mins?  It takes from 80 to 100 minutes for me


----------

